# Is catalytic converter refining worth the effort?



## Chaos (Dec 25, 2009)

I've watched a few youtube videos on refining catalytic converters and was wondering if all the trouble was really worth it...
Now, I'm not talking about for a company who does mass quantity...just an individual looking for some extra cash~ 
Does anyone here personally have experience at this?
If so, what do you think about buying them off e-bay to refine for profit?
Thanks,

CHAOS


----------



## Refiner232121 (Dec 25, 2009)

I have never done this but Im thinking about it .
Asians have less European are better.
I guess American are also good.
I heard Manuel say that 8 to 15 dollars each then it could be worth it.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 26, 2009)

Get yourself a copy of Lazersteve's DVD on Platinum.
It's an A to Z of getting PGMs out of your cats.

After watching the DVD, you'll be in a better position to work out
if it's worth the effort.

For me personally, yes it is.

Regards
Buzz


----------



## Palladium (Dec 26, 2009)

Welcome back Buzz.
Haven't seen you in a minute or two. Merry Christmas.


----------

